# Quick, No-Cook, 2-Ingredient Hot Sauce-New Favorite



## noboundaries (May 23, 2022)

I like thick hot sauces. On a whim, I combined the two ingredients in a blender, juice and all. The result has ended up on just about everything I've eaten the last two days. 

Dump, blend, enjoy. So simple. The result is a little tangy, a little smoky, great texture, and medium heat. It would be easy to adjust the heat upward with a little cayenne or smoked paprika. I may add a little vinegar to extend the shelf life in the refrigerator.

Bored? (I was). Give it a try. 28 oz for about $1.50.


----------



## clifish (May 23, 2022)

Nice,  so going to try this with black soy beans.  I already have a can of the adobo peppers,  I use that in a bbq sauce recipe.


----------



## noboundaries (May 23, 2022)

So far I've used it on tri tip fajitas, rustic bread and mascarpone cheese, my breakfast burrito pictured above, and as a scoop-dip with a flour tortilla. It lit me up nicely right after the blend, but tamed a tad overnight in the fridge.


----------



## clifish (May 23, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> So far I've used it on tri tip fajitas, rustic bread and mascarpone cheese, my breakfast burrito pictured above, and as a scoop-dip with a flour tortilla. It lit me up nicely right after the blend, but tamed a tad overnight in the fridge.


I like how I can easily scale up the heat with this.  My wife does not like much heat, me on the other hand will be adding ghost pepper powder to mine.


----------



## chopsaw (May 23, 2022)

Thats a great idea . I've had some canned Chipotle peppers that are insanely hot though .


----------



## fxsales1959 (May 23, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> I like thick hot sauces. On a whim, I combined the two ingredients in a blender, juice and all. The result has ended up on just about everything I've eaten the last two days.
> 
> Dump, blend, enjoy. So simple. The result is a little tangy, a little smoky, great texture, and medium heat. It would be easy to adjust the heat upward with a little cayenne or smoked paprika. I may add a little vinegar to extend the shelf life in the refrigerator.
> 
> ...


Looks like good base flavor profile. Like the vinegar thought, plus maybe a scotch bonnet or two


----------



## noboundaries (May 25, 2022)

Well, it lasted 5 days. I often eat Campbell's Chunky soups for a quick lunch. This simple sauce has transformed those familiar mechanized meals. It adds substance, not just a little heat and smoky flavor. Great dip for Simply Pita chips, too. 

Time to make another batch.

If you have a quick, no cook hot sauce or concoction that's easy to throw together, please share.

Happy eating!

Ray


----------



## mosparky (May 25, 2022)

Guess I'll have to give it a shot. Damdest things come from boredom.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 26, 2022)

clifish said:


> I like how I can easily scale up the heat with this.  My wife does not like much heat, me on the other hand will be adding ghost pepper powder to mine.


Let me know how this came out Cliff.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 26, 2022)

I bet that would be great on smoked meatloaf. Thanks for the tip Ray

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## clifish (May 26, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Let me know how this came out Cliff.


Thanks for the reminder Brian,  I just pulled it out to try this weekend in PA.


----------



## noboundaries (May 26, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I bet that would be great on smoked meatloaf. Thanks for the tip Ray
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks, Chris. Great idea! I like the combo of savory meat and slightly sweet coating with smoked meatloaf. I'd probably add 1/4 cup of raw or brown sugar to the sauce if you like a similar sweet/savory combo.


----------



## mosparky (May 27, 2022)

Dang that's good !! I couldn't find the 19 oz beans, so made do with 15 oz Bush's. So a little chipotle heavy from the recipe. Warm but not stupid Hot.
The She-Beast concocted a Taco Casserole of sorts for tonights dinner. Perfect time to try it out.
The taste is VERY familiar, but Danged if I can place it. Gonna Bug me for a while. To Borrow a line from another Sauce, "Gonna put that $%^&  on everything"


----------



## noboundaries (May 27, 2022)

mosparky said:


> To Borrow a line from another Sauce, "Gonna put that $%^& on everything"


Glad you liked it, Mo! And yep. I've been doing the same thing. I'm on my second batch. I added a little balsamic, rice wine, and malt vinegars, probably 1/3 cup total. It didn't change the flavor or texture much at all. 

Great as a dip on pita chips and corn chips, too!

Kind of reminds me of a thicker enchilada sauce, but WAAAAAY easier.


----------



## clifish (May 28, 2022)

mixed up a batch with 15oz can of black soybeans





used an immersion blender added vinegar to thin a bit.





First try was on an egg scramble in a wrap.  Sweet, Smokey, bit of spice,  very good.  Doing chicken and beef sliders tonight on the griddle so might add some ghost pepper powder to mine and put it on this sliders.


----------



## noboundaries (May 28, 2022)

Looks great, Cliff. Obviously, this combination of beans and chipotles has some horizontal reach to take in a few different types of beans; black, Bush's, and black soy. Glad you found it good.


----------



## chopsaw (May 29, 2022)

I got to try this .


----------



## clifish (May 29, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I got to try this .


I found I used more vinegar than I thought to thin it out a bit,  now that could be from black soy beans.


----------



## chopsaw (May 29, 2022)

I have several cans of different beans , but no chipotle peppers . 
I have adobo sauce that would probably work , but the unopened jar of tabasco pepper jelly is nagging at me .


----------



## chopsaw (May 31, 2022)

15 oz. can of S & W Black beans and a can of chipotle peppers . Seemed to need some salt . Ended up with about a half tsp of Franks chili lime seasoning . Another good one Ray  

 noboundaries
 . Pork tacos tonight . This is gonna be perfect .


----------



## bauchjw (May 31, 2022)

What a cool idea! I love chipotle in adobo and use it a lot. This’ll become a staple here! Thank you!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 31, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I have several cans of different beans , but no chipotle peppers .
> I have adobo sauce that would probably work , but the unopened jar of tabasco pepper jelly is nagging at me .


Rich, what do you put the Tabasco pepper jelly on? It sounds good, but I don't think it would work with crunchy peanut butter. 

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (May 31, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Rich, what do you put the Tabasco pepper jelly on?


I haven't used the Tabasco yet , but have used a lot of pepper jelly on crackers , or mixed with cream cheese as a dip / spread . I'm gonna open the Tabasco tomorrow and see what it's like .
If you haven't had pepper jelly and cream cheese , you should try it .


----------



## noboundaries (May 31, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> If you haven't have pepper jelly and cream cheese , you should try it .


Food of the gods.


----------



## zwiller (Jun 1, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Food of the gods.


+1.  There are a few Amish options here for pepper jelly type stuff but HOLY did not know Tabasco makes jelly!  I _LOVE_ Tabasco.  Grabbing some ASAP.  There is a recipe here called cowboy candy or something that I always wanted to try for this too.  

Fired up the grill last night and charred an onion to make this soon.  Gonna try and season some GB with it.  Problem is wife threw the onion out since it was too dark.  LOL.  Reminds me I need to smoke some onions...


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 3, 2022)

zwiller said:


> did not know Tabasco makes jelly!


Me either . They're getting new items where my Son works . 
Just opened it up . Man it's good . Be great glazed on some ribs or mixed with SBR's


----------



## xray (Jun 3, 2022)

I’m gonna give this a try shortly. I have all the ingredients sitting in my pantry at all times.

I’ve got a good feeling how this is gonna taste too. I’m thinking it will be similar to a good black bean dip. If you’re looking for ideas, spread on a tostada with your protein and toppings of choice. Lots of possibilities with this sauce.





						Lazy Chicken Tinga Tostadas
					

I wanted to switch things up for Taco Tuesday last night but didn't feel like going all out either. Searched for a few chicken tinga recipes online but ended up taking the easy way out. These tostadas required few fresh ingredients but the flavor more than made up for it. Chicken Tinga is...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## clifish (Jun 3, 2022)

I just finished my first round up last night.  Used it on eggs, burgers, pasta primavera and even just dipping in those air fried discs that taste like Styrofoam.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 3, 2022)

clifish said:


> I just finished my first round up last night.  Used it on eggs, burgers, pasta primavera and even just dipping in those air fried discs that taste like Styrofoam.


But did ya like it? LOL


----------



## clifish (Jun 3, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> But did ya like it? LOL


Oh man this will be a staple,  smoky, sweet heat goes on most anything.  I wonder how much vinegar or something else to add so it could stay in the fridge for a month?


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 3, 2022)

clifish said:


> Oh man this will be a staple,  smoky, sweet heat goes on most anything.  I wonder how much vinegar or something else to add so it could stay in the fridge for a month?


We'll figure it out, Cliff!

I'm making my third batch today. For the second batch I rinsed out the cans with probably a total of 1/4 cup of three different types of vinegars. No noticeable impact on flavor. No degradation over a week. Today I'll use ACV to rinse out the cans. So, with the addition of vinegar it's a 3-ingredient hot sauce.

I can't even think about eating eggs without it now...and I LOVE eggs!


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 3, 2022)

Just made the third batch. Yep, about a quarter cup of ACV. And...wait for it...a heaping teaspoon of cocoa powder. Why? Because I can't leave ANY recipe alone, even my own.

Result? It added another level of complexity to such a simple sauce, but it's not a mole. It kinda evened out the chipotle pepper edge just a tad. It's still friggin' addicting. Tomorrow will be the true test, though, when the flavors have had a chance to sleep together overnight in the fridge. 

So, it was just another experiment. The beans, chipotles, and vinegar are still the best, but like someone said above, those three items could be a great base to build upon.


----------



## clifish (Jun 3, 2022)

Yeah I plan to bottle some up and do weekly testing to see about longevity.  I am thinking of so many directions I could possibly take this.  

Has anyone coated ribs with this?  Did it caramelize or would it benefit from some sugar in the mix?


----------



## bill1 (Jun 3, 2022)

If cocoa powder adds a surprising bit of flavor, finely ground coffee (either instead or in addition to) might as well.  
This stuff is pretty good, maybe mix in instead of blend in?


----------



## clifish (Jun 3, 2022)

bill1 said:


> If cocoa powder adds a surprising bit of flavor, finely ground coffee (either instead or in addition to) might as well.
> This stuff is pretty good, maybe mix in instead of blend in?
> View attachment 633718


I would do that in a heart beat but for me I would use this:


----------



## bill1 (Jun 3, 2022)

Thanks, I'm going to have to look for that!  The stuff I shared isn't hot, just flavorful.


----------



## clifish (Jun 3, 2022)

bill1 said:


> Thanks, I'm going to have to look for that!  The stuff I shared isn't hot, just flavorful.


I find it at Walmart ( at least in the ones in a more ethnic areas)...my wife thinks the one you posted is too hot....lol


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 3, 2022)

My Texas wife introduced me to Rotel decades ago. We're never without some in the house. 

Might try the finely ground coffee. The jury is still out on the cocoa. It kinda diminished the bean flavor a tad but added another subtle element. It's good with the cocoa but I think I prefer it without.


----------



## mosparky (Jun 3, 2022)

I put some on a burger and it stood up well with the other flavors.
Mixed a little in a small bowl with about a 50/50 sour cream. Used as a dip. Muted the flavor a little. enough not to completely overpower the chips.
Tried the same with mayo. Believe it or not the mayo overpowered it. Maybe next time 25% mayo.
Thinking of mixing it with a melty cheese for a dip.
This stuff is so good, there's got to be something to take it over the top. I just haven't figured out what it wants to be.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 4, 2022)

I have an enchilada sauce I made up that I blend with some golden raisins. The raisins took that sauce over the top. Going to try that next time I make it.


----------



## bill1 (Jun 5, 2022)

clifish said:


> I find it at Walmart ( at least in the ones in a more ethnic areas)...


At the expense of a slight detour to the sauce topic (Sorry Ray) my Walmart used to have a Habanero/Mango ice cream that was to die to.  Got two "gallons" and then they quit carrying it.  But you know I may need to try another part of town...the ethnic "flavor" of a community is probably appreciated by any business-minded retailer.  And walmart knows a bit about retail.


----------



## bill1 (Jun 8, 2022)

Back on track...
Necessity is the mother of invention...wife's been after me to use up a 24oz can of green enchilada sauce in the pantry.  And we always have black beans so I thought I'd make a slight mod.  Alas, no black beans.  So I blended up that green sauce with a can of Navy beans.  Not spicy enough so I added a half tsp of cayenne pepper to the blender and gave it another spin.  Too runny (the enchilada sauce was like water) but the spun up beans really gives a good base to stuff like this.  Maybe all cooks know this trick but it was real esoterica to me--thanks Ray!  Up to now I only had flour or bread crumbs to thicken up something that had gotten too runny.  
Pepper in coffee has changed my life for the better too, My Friend.    
Boiled some potatoes tonight, diced them small in a bowl, and then added the sauce.  Smashed it all together with a fork.  Not unlike potatoes and gravy, just a different taste profile.  With some wine and cheese it was a fine meal and it won't kill me to lay off the red meat for a meal now and then.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 8, 2022)

bill1 said:


> Back on track...
> Necessity is the mother of invention...wife's been after me to use up a 24oz can of green enchilada sauce in the pantry.  And we always have black beans so I thought I'd make a slight mod.  Alas, no black beans.  So I blended up that green sauce with a can of Navy beans.  Not spicy enough so I added a half tsp of cayenne pepper to the blender and gave it another spin.  Too runny (the enchilada sauce was like water) but the spun up beans really gives a good base to stuff like this.  Maybe all cooks know this trick but it was real esoterica to me--thanks Ray!  Up to now I only had flour or bread crumbs to thicken up something that had gotten too runny.
> Pepper in coffee has changed my life for the better too, My Friend.
> Boiled some potatoes tonight, diced them small in a bowl, and then added the sauce.  Smashed it all together with a fork.  Not unlike potatoes and gravy, just a different taste profile.  With some wine and cheese it was a fine meal and it won't kill me to lay off the red meat for a meal now and then.



Thanks for the fun read, Bill. 

I blend black beans as a secret ingredient to thicken chili. Keeps the "no beans in chili" folks scratching their heads. 

And glad you still black pepper your coffee. It's always fun to come up with new ideas.


----------



## clifish (Jun 8, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Thanks for the fun read, Bill.
> 
> I blend black beans as a secret ingredient to thicken chili. Keeps the "no beans in chili" folks scratching their heads.
> 
> And glad you still black pepper your coffee. It's always fun to come up with new ideas.


Black pepper in coffee?  I have heard of cayenne in coffee...interesting.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 8, 2022)

__





						Black pepper and coffee
					

I've been experimenting with adding spices to my morning pour-over coffee just to see if anything could actually improve the flavor of already great tasting, home-roasted, Arabica bean coffee. After trying several, the absolute winner is BLACK PEPPER!  1/4 tsp ground black pepper put in a 16 oz...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Here you go, Cliff. Another of my experiments.


----------



## clifish (Jun 8, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


might have to sneak that in when the wife is not looking...lol  we put cinnamon in every morning supposed to help with diabetes.


----------



## zwiller (Jun 8, 2022)

I am not easily impressed but I am with this.  GREAT starting point.  This is my first take on a version for ground beef seasoning for tacos.  Also added some cumin and a tad of salt.   Overnight rest sure did take the edge off, thanks for that info.  Will report back when I run them should be tomorrow.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 8, 2022)

zwiller said:


> I am not easily impressed but I am with this. GREAT starting point.


Thanks, Z! Looking forward to your spin. 

Ray


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 17, 2022)

Latest version. My 4th batch. Took a few days away after I finished the last batch, but started craving it again. My latest version is more complex with a nice balance of savory and minimally sweet. No one flavor is identifiable or dominate. And no longer a two ingredient sauce, but just as easy. 

*Latest Version*
19.75 oz can La Costena Black Beans
7 oz can LA Costena Chipotles in Adobo
¾ cup golden raisins
⅓ cup distilled vinegar
⅓ cup cocoa powder
1 Tbs cumin
1 Tbs chili powder

*Directions*
Place Ingredients in a blender, including liquid. Blend until smooth. Repeat blender cycle and increase speed if not completely smooth.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 18, 2022)

My wife is not a hot sauce fan. She put a strip of the latest version on her flour tortilla this morning, then loaded it with the fried potato-egg-onion scramble I made. She took one bite and said, "Oh, man! That adds SOOO much flavor!" 

I didn't argue with her.


----------



## bill1 (Jul 5, 2022)

So Ray, for my 2nd batch I actually followed your recipe.  But I'm thinking the black beans give a little too heavy a character to it.  My "mistake" of using Navy beans in post #42 maybe wasnt so bad.  
Might try pintos next time...
Also the black beans leave little flakes of bean skin, no matter how much I blend it.  The Navy beans blended perfectly smooth.  Just a cosmetic thing.


----------



## mosparky (Jul 5, 2022)

Mine with the Bush's black beans came out a little gritty. Maybe I didn't blend them long enough.
Next time I'll try it with Black Bean Re-fried beans and blend longer.


----------



## clifish (Jul 5, 2022)

mosparky said:


> Mine with the Bush's black beans came out a little gritty. Maybe I didn't blend them long enough.
> Next time I'll try it with Black Bean Re-fried beans and blend longer.


The black soy beans blended smooth ( I used an immersion blender) but it was thick and needed vinegar to thin it out.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm so glad folks are experimenting with this. I have a Blentec 3hp blender that eliminated the black bean flakes with a couple of blending cycles. The recipe that included raisins also needed more than one cycle. 

The raisins weren't noticeable for a couple days after blending, then they became more obvious. My wife loved it. 

After 6 batches, I decided to give myself a break, but these latest posts are (Godfather voice here) pulling me back in. 

Gonna make a Chipotle aioli this morning that only uses two peppers. Then might as well make another batch since the Chipotle can is open.


----------



## bill1 (Jul 7, 2022)

Gotta' confess...I forgot the raisins.  Thought I was following the recipe, but from memory, mistakes happen.  But I can attest (and I think others have said similarly) that even without raisins the flavors definitely changed (mellowed/smoothed out) after a day or two of stewing...and that was in the 'fridge.  So my last post about the black beans being a little too heavy...I might have posted too hastily.  
The other thing I find interesting is how the character changes when you subsequently heat it up in an oven.  Quite different than when using as a cold dipping (or pouring) sauce.   Nothing at all like the difference hot v. cold you get with commercial BBQ sauces etc.
A 3hp blender sounds pretty impressive.  I bet it _sounds _impressive too.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 7, 2022)

bill1 said:


> A 3hp blender sounds pretty impressive. I bet it _sounds _impressive too.


Hey, Bill. Great observations on how the recipe matures in the fridge, and how heat activates new flavors. You nailed it.

And, yeah, the Blendtec power is impressive. I made a 32 oz batch of all-natural crunchy peanut butter yesterday and forgot I needed to wear ear protection. I usually just insert earbuds to cut the noise. Peanut butter, or any nut butter, results in the worst noise it makes. I may have a decibel app on my phone. Will have to remember it the next time I fire up the Blendtec.

The batch of hot sauce I made a couple of days ago was smooth as silk when I used it on my egg-sausage scramble this morning. It took two 51-second programmed cycles to get it that smooth.


----------



## bill1 (Jul 9, 2022)

I got my rib sauce a little too thin last night (bourbon and fruit juice can do that to you) but a little of this bean sauce got it right back where I wanted it.  This concept of blended beans as an all-purpose thickening agent with significant food/caloric/flavor value has a lot going for it.  I would have used cornstarch or flour a year ago.  Ray, this thread has changed my life!


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 9, 2022)

bill1 said:


> Ray, this thread has changed my life!


Bill, that's quite a compliment. Thank you, sir. 

I actually figured out the blended black beans as a thickener when I wanted to thicken chili. I've used it since in so many soups, stews, and now, a hot sauce. 

Change away, my friend!

Ray


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 10, 2022)

Bill, buddy. We got takeout from Chipotle tonight. My wife saw me prep it to eat when we got home and said, Ah, your special life changing sauce." Then she cracked up laughing. 

There will be no end to this. You've named it, my friend.


----------



## bill1 (Jul 10, 2022)

Don't get too big a head Ray.  Heroin is life-changing too.   
Seriously the Chipotle run looks good.  The one by me always has fresh ingredients and never disappoints.  And their website ordering is top-notch.  Each topping/ingredient can be adjusted extra or light...and they tend to follow the instructions. Then I drive there and pick it up hot.


----------

